# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Recent print

## DJNOS1978

image.jpgimage.jpg
50 microns. 12 hours. Pla 6x6x3

----------

